# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Publicado el primer Atlas Climático Ibérico

## Luján

Nota de prensa en la web de la AEMET: http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2011/03/atlasiberico

24/03/2011  .- AEMET y el Instituto de Meteorología portugués (IM) han  presentado el primer Atlas Climático Ibérico, tomando como base los  datos de observación de sendas redes nacionales.



El PDF: http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/no...co_iberico.pdf

Atlas_climatico_iberico.pdf

----------

